# 1993 HB SE Rust on wheel wells



## pedxing (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a 1993 Nissan Hardbody SE-V6 King Cab, and there is rust building above three of the four wheel wells. I've seen it on a 1991 Nissan before too, so I assume it's fairly common. Is it the grey plastic wheel well guard that keeps the water in? Are those things the problem? I haven't taken one off yet to look underneath. Anyone else come across this? Rest of the body is fantastic, so it's disappointing.

Thanks,
Dustin


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I going to take a wild guess here and say you live in the Rust Belt or your truck once did or you do a lot of off-roading in really wet and muddy places. What you see is common on all trucks. The inner and outer fenders come together over the rear wheel well to form a natural colllector for dirt, salt and moisture.

Only solutions I know are to replace the bed with one that isn't rusted or some probably expensive body work.


----------



## pedxing (Jan 2, 2008)

Understood, thank you. I've only owned it for the past four months, and was told it spent its life on Vancouver Island in British Columbia, which is where I am. Hardly any salt on the roads, plenty of moisture though. 

Thanks again,
Dustin


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Let me see, ocean, island, salt air, hummmmmm


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

OK dude before you start replacing beds and stuff take a POWERFUL magnet and stick it on the frame close to where your rust is. Leave it there. The magnet will attract Iron Ore particles before they even have a chance to adhere to the metal trust me I am a corrsion expert for the NAVY...then clean the remaining rust off and apply some Corrosion Preventitive Compound (oil) to the affected area. Then if its still too bad replace the bed or where ever. Lemme know how this works for you...


----------



## pedxing (Jan 2, 2008)

Great advice, thank you! You mentioned cleaning the rust before the oil, what cleans it? Alcohol? Something acidic? Or are there products on the market that will do it?

Thank you very much,
Dustin


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

Depending on the thickness, and whether or not there is "pitting" in the metal a wire wheel on a drill some alcohol 80% or better NAVY uses 99% but thats not available to the civilian sector...and some WATER DISPLACING oil should do the trick just fine. Its gonna be messy so do it in a well ventilated enviroment. After all is said and done buy some oil based enamel in an aerosol can and cover the metal with 3- 4 coats dont paint over the oil it is just temporary. Paint is the ultimate non-corrosive. Rust-Oleum works best. Remeber if the metal is too heavily corrded then dont even bother this trick wont hold it together. Then do the same to ALL parts of the truck where you think it will get corroded. This method will stop almost all types of corrosion.


----------



## pedxing (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic, thanks so much!

Dustin


----------

